# Multiplexores en Proteus



## Palala (Mar 2, 2012)

Alguien tiene un circuito con multiplexor en Proteus, no logro establecer la conexión me muestra un error pienso que hace falta alguna libreria para su simulación me podrían ayudar con esto


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 2, 2012)

Palala dijo:


> Alguien tiene un circuito con multiplexor en Proteus, no logro establecer la conexión me muestra un error pienso que hace falta alguna libreria para su simulación me podrían ayudar con esto


¿Como que tipo de multiplexor? Sube tu proyecto para saber en que se te puede ayudar.
Así es dificil saber que es lo que estas haciendo.


----------



## Palala (Mar 3, 2012)

Es una alcancía electrónica estoy estableciendo un control de tiempo por medio de divisores de frecuencia y una resistencia variable necesito que el usuario pueda elegir este tiempo mediante un multiplexor que tenga ocho entradas y una única salida vi que en proteus hay uno con referencia 10164 pero no sé porque no me funciona.



Agradeceria mucho su ayuda!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 3, 2012)

Palala dijo:


> Es una alcancía electrónica estoy estableciendo un control de tiempo por medio de divisores de frecuencia y una resistencia variable necesito que el usuario pueda elegir este tiempo mediante un multiplexor que tenga ocho entradas y una única salida vi que en proteus hay uno con referencia 10164 pero no sé porque no me funciona.
> 
> 
> 
> Agradeceria mucho su ayuda!


Ok. Saludos.
No puedes utilizar el Multiplexor 10164 (Familia Lógica ECL) porque no es un modelo simulable.
Siempre que escojas un componente para simular fijate en su grafico de modelo respectivo,
que no diga No Simulator Model. Si el componente es simulable debe tener referencia hacia su Modelo.
Prueba con el Multiplexor 74LS352 que si es simulable.
Suerte y hasta luego.


----------

